# Lost- Old Pack Towl



## HandyAndy (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello All,

So the wind took my pack towel for a ride into October Hole on Sunday (unbeknown to me). The loss is more sentimental than monetary. It was a blue-green MSR towel with a tear on the longitudinal side. There is a small reward (beer) for it's return.

Thanks.

Andy


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Losing a towel is no trivial matter. 

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Towel - Towel


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

HandyAndy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So the wind took my pack towel for a ride into October Hole on Sunday (unbeknown to me). The loss is more sentimental than monetary. It was a blue-green MSR towel with a tear on the longitudinal side. There is a small reward (beer) for it's return.
> 
> ...


Hope you find your towel, I'm the same way with a few personal items that I always carried with me on my travels and adventures.


----------

